# Want a Touareg For Commuting... TDI vs 3.6l Gas - Opinions?



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

I will be doing a fair bit of commuting every day to work. A round trip of commuting will be 50miles (80km) and will be mostly highway.

For models ranging in the year of 2013+

The 3.6l gas touareg:
- has worse fuel economy than the diesel but it takes premium fuel.. I feel that diesel and premium fuel are about the same price.
-faster acceleration for on ramps on highways
-less maintenance

TDI touareg:
-better fuel economy
-more expensive maintenance (HPFP, Urea etc..)

For anyone who has a touareg what would your opinion be? I'm leaning more towards the TDI. I'm planning on buying a used touareg.
Also I know an arguement is that TDI takes time to pay off for the savings but I will be keeping the car for 5+ year at minimum


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I have driven both and it is absolutely no contest between the Gas vs the TDI. The TDI wins hands down.

- Better fuel economy
- Better towing up to 7,700 lbs though some owners tow more.
- Maintenance is generally a non-issue as my experience is the Urea is a small cost and you can do it yourself or have dealer do it during other service. I did have a HPFP go out under warranty on my 2012 TDI Sport, but not all owners have this problem.
- I think acceleration much better do to all the low end torque that the TDI has vs the gas. Torque is generally what you feel on acceleration whereas more HP helps at higher speeds.
- As for savings if you are buying used, the 1st owner paid the premium for the TDI and while yes you would pay more for a used TDI than a used gas it is not as big of a hit in my book.
- TDI engine will probably last much longer than gas if maintained properly.

All in all, TDI owners who have driven or owned both TDI or gas will tell you the TDI blows the gas away and is the better deal. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## BTownB04 (Jun 17, 2004)

In light of the emissions mess...I've been driving everything out there (SQ5, X3 etc etc) just in case...and each time I climb back into our TDI I'm more impressed. You simply can't match the mileage (we get 31-32 on our 168 mile roundtrip commute) and the always on tap torque. Just my opinion...


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

My wife and I are in the same predicament right now. I want a TDI, but am worried about what's going on with VW and the diesel scandal. I'm not worried about the vehicle or the environment, I'm worried that I buy something that gets 30mpg and I end up being forced to get the vehicle retuned and it then gets 20mpg. Could be totally irrational, but I've been thinking about.


----------



## KPG (May 4, 2009)

TDI Has performance of a V8. V6 kind of sluggish.
Where I live, diesel fuel is 4 cents cheaper than regular...plus you get a 30% mileage advantage with a TDI.
Urea costs next to nothing and shouldn't even be a consideration. You can refill yourself.
As for maintenance, my '13 TDI has been flawless and cost me only the 10,000 services. The V6 will be no less expensive.
For me, the TDI is a no brainer.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

for me its a no brainer, diesel is cheaper almost all summer long which is when i use the most...the power is amazing and tdis are just tough. This is my 3rd tdi vw and ive never had a single engine issue with any.

hpfp is very rare and often a american thing as the diesel isnt regulated as good down there.

Rip the urea crap, dpf out and tune it and the 3.0 tdi is a total animal.


----------



## csr67 (Oct 24, 2003)

I have a 60 mile r/t commute daily and I drive a 2016 Lux Tdi Touareg. I don't baby it, and much of my commute is at 75-80 mph. The other half is at 0-5 crawling in traffic. I average right around 25mpg. I'm sure I could do better staying off the "go" pedal, but the power of the Tdi is just too enticing. I say get the Tdi!


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

ok I think the TDI is the better choice. I will wait until vw announces what's going on with diesel (june 22?).

If they don't do any major changes that kill the fuel economy... diesel it is!


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

The draft settlement announcement has been delayed from 6/21 to 6/28. At the last hearing in April, the judge asked them to come up with a solution for the 3.0l TDI's as well, but that may or may not come out on 6/28.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-emissions-idUSKCN0Z12VI


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

That is not much of a commute, to get the engine, transmission and differentials up to temperature. We are happy with both VR6 and the TDI. Purchased both new, 100 k miles on the 2012 TDI 25 mpg lifetime average, 10k miles on the 2016 VR6 so far 21 mpg average. Also, both are Executive trim, the 2016 with 21 inch wheels is magnitudes more comfortable daily ride that the 2012. I do not understand the differences VW made to the 2016 suspension, best ride ever for a steel suspension 3 ton SUV


----------

